# can i shoot my bow in my backyard



## bowtechben (Jun 14, 2006)

here is what the city law says: what do you think. especially the part that says "except within ones own dwelling"


9.66.030	Throwing and shooting—Prohibited acts—Nonapplicability.
A.	It is a violation to throw stones or missiles of any kind or to shoot arrows, rubber guns, slingshots, air rifles or other dangerous instruments or toys on or into any pub-lic or private place except within one’s own dwelling.
B.	This section shall not apply to the shooting of arrows under the direction of a certified public school teacher in the municipal recreation program or public school physical education program.


thanks ben


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i woulld say no because it say within ones own dwelling which would mean in your house so probably not in your backyard


----------



## mr59x (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I do it, but I made sure it was o.k with all my surrounding neighbors! I also made a safe back drop. I have never had any problems, but i think it depends on your situation?


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

The way I read it no you can only shoot in your house . 
I don't know your neighbors but if you have a lot of room & a safe back stop as them if they care if you shoot . I been shooting for 5 years in my yard the neighbors know to stay away when I'm shooting . and if I see them out I just don't shoot . I never looked up my laws I would guess their the same .


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*nope*

The way i read it, it says no.

I would ask the neighbors and see what they say.

I would ask a Police officer to come and see where you are wanting to shoot and get there opinion before shooting outside of the house. AC


----------



## bowtechben (Jun 14, 2006)

*neighbors*

neighbors wouldn't care. my garage would be the backstop in my backyard. i would shoot but i don't want the police to take my bow.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I would have to agree with the others in this thread.A dwelling is a house so.....no soup(shooting)for you!!!


----------



## rookie shootr (Jun 3, 2007)

bowtechben said:


> neighbors wouldn't care. my garage would be the backstop in my backyard. i would shoot but i don't want the police to take my bow.


Here it is the same as fireing a gun Felony offence and jail if you are caught


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

I would say no.


----------



## V Vette (Nov 12, 2006)

rookie shootr said:


> Here it is the same as fireing a gun Felony offence and jail if you are caught


..And now you questioned it in writing..EVIDENCE!!!!!!


----------



## hunttim (Apr 6, 2008)

any info on bow tech black ice thanks


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

*to shoot or not to shoot*

I had the same question. I stopped by and asked someone at the police department they said no because a bow is considered a firearm.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Same Here*

No bb guns ect....

I haven't asked the city, I just go shoot.

Haven't had a problem in 10 years.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

****??!!!*



hunttim said:


> any info on bow tech black ice thanks


:zip:


----------



## E-Force Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

I would open a window and shoot threw it into the yard. You would be in your dwelling.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

mr59x said:


> [. . .] *but I made sure it was o.k with all my surrounding neighbors!*[. . .]


This is a situation in which the law is in place but discretion unofficially prevails in most cases. That is, if someone complains or if you are observed shooting in a careless or reckless manner you will be cited. But you've taken care of the most important consideration by getting your neighbors' approval, so as long as you don't represent a hazard you probably will be okay.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

archerycharlie said:


> [. . .]
> I would ask a Police officer to come and see where you are wanting to shoot and get there opinion before shooting outside of the house. AC


Bad idea. Don't ask a police officer if it's okay to break a standing law because there is only one answer he can give you. And then you will have been officially warned. 

The best way to go is check with your neighbors, demonstrate your concern for safety and never shoot when there are kids around.


----------



## mojado (Mar 24, 2008)

:darkbeer:


MikeK said:


> Bad idea. Don't ask a police officer if it's okay to break a standing law because there is only one answer he can give you. And then you will have been officially warned.
> 
> The best way to go is check with your neighbors, demonstrate your concern for safety and never shoot when there are kids around.


I disagree here, i asked a passing officer & his response was, well you are not supposed to, but as long as nobody complains & you are in your back yard, you should be ok, someone needs to see you to report you, hard to see you over the fence. fire away.:darkbeer::darkbeer:

been shooting ever since.:darkbeer:


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

I would find out the "legal" definition of dwelling. So if my kids are throwing rocks in the driveway puddles are they going to jail?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

A dweilling is a structure in which you reside.

Most cities and towns have ordinances established to refrain people from shooting bows in their yards.

Ordinances are civil in nature and are not considered crimes.

Check with your local authorities and have them give you a copy of said ordinance,,,and then follow it.


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

Agreeing with Mike on this one....the statue definitely appears to prohibit it, but there would have to be a complaint filed. Hopefully your neighbors are cool.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a buddy that is not allowed to shoot in his backyard, borough laws.


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

we have same law here too. But lucky for me... local police officer and my nieghbor come over to shoot pretty often.:wink: I do have to keep an eye out for the youngsters!! Just do everything you can to be safe!


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

wow... lots of fly by night lawyers in here... call the police and pose the question.. they are not going to arrest you for asking. if they say go for it.. then talk to your neighbors and let them know your intentions. simple really


----------



## we3jeepers (Mar 13, 2008)

time to move!!!:wink:


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

hunttim said:


> any info on bow tech black ice thanks




Gee whiz, the Black Ice sure is a swell bow! 

Do you have any info on Reese's new giant peanut butter filled Easter Bunny? Thanks.


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

Privacy fence is the answer!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

From the wording, it looks like it's okay to build an indoor range for yourself. Hopefully, your wife will be onboard with this.:wink:


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

TTripin said:


> Privacy fence is the answer!


THATS RIGHT ON TT.... I SHOOT FROM MY DRIVEWAY INTO MY TOOL SHEAD.
EVEN HAD A METRO POLICE WATCH & TALK TO ME. 
IF YOU HAVE A COMPLAINT FROM YOU NEIGHBORS THATS WHEN THEY (POLICE) WILL SAY ANYTHING, MOST YOULL GET IS A WARNING.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

bowtechben said:


> here is what the city law says: what do you think. especially the part that says "except within ones own dwelling"
> 
> 
> 9.66.030	Throwing and shooting—Prohibited acts—Nonapplicability.
> ...


if your back yard is enclosed with walls and and a roof yep sure can. 

but if it isn't ya still can but run the risk of you know who paying a visit.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

*ABSOLUTELY 100% DO NOT DO IT!!!*

If you need any more input on that, read this thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=665338

Especially check post #9.

Even if you don't care about yourself or your immediate neighbors, think about how it will reflect on the whole sport if you cause an accident...


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

beanz2166 said:


> wow... lots of fly by night lawyers in here... call the police and pose the question.. they are not going to arrest you for asking. if they say go for it.. then talk to your neighbors and let them know your intentions. simple really


Right. 

And be sure to record the conversation. Because if you happen to send a flyer over the fence and in somebody's window you can say the police told you to "go for it." 

Again: Don't ask the police if you can break the law. Because unless you talk to the dumbest cops on the job they are not going to tell you it's okay. And once they tell you it's not okay you'd better not get caught doing it. 

Check with the neighbors. If it's okay with them and you can set up safely, be discreet and use good judgment.


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

we3jeepers said:


> time to move!!!:wink:


I agree.

I lived in town for exactly 4 years (college) out of my nearly 38 years on this planet and hated every minute of it. I didn't enjoy college much because of it (well, that and it was tough). Just too many people, too many cars, too much noise and too many BS rules like not being able to shoot your bow on your own property.


----------



## MN-FJ-Cruiser (Mar 17, 2008)

so1ocam said:


> I had the same question. I stopped by and asked someone at the police department they said no because a bow is considered a firearm.


Who told you a bow is considered a firearm? That's not correct as far as I know. This subject has been discussed with my other fellow MN DNR certified firearms safety instructors and from what I have ever known (or heard). A convicted felon can even buy a bow. Because it's not considered a firearm, and it does not require proof of age or a background check. You don't need to register a bow like you do a firearm either.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

laws and ordinances vary from city to city, as well as state to state.


a bow may not be technically a firearm, but it does launch a projectile. using that logic, it can be classed as a weapon.

not that there are many drive-by shootings with a bow or a ton of concealed bow calls, but when the general public has next to no knowledge about archery other than what they see in the news and at the newsstands, expect someone to call the police. 

ever wonder why when a shooting is reported on the news, a picture of a semi-auto pistol or rifle is shown?...generates a subconcious reaction in the viewer to associate semi-auto guns with crime, furthering the cause of the gun control nuts.

ask the police for clarification. dont argue the differences between firearm and bow, just accept the answer kindly.

my local police chief says the call volume increase if hunting was allowed is overwhelming, but allowing a crack motel (extended stay motel) to be built and the calls from the potential occupants is nothing that cant be absorbed. i guess they havent figured how bad things can be when a meth lab is discovered.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

I live in the city and I used to shoot my bow in he backyard like a dumb ass. Never had an incident but I would never do that now. I just didnt have a place to shoot anywhere close and I was so bow crazy then I couldnt resist. I still shoot my recurve in the backyard, but the target I shoot at is on the ground infront of a huge tree, and I draw toward the ground. I have a privacy fence and so do all the houses around me, i've tested the recurve and know that it wont get through a privacy fence.


----------



## Dren1276 (Mar 10, 2008)

Your property, You bought it and work for it and pay taxes on it. I say do it.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

LookMa-NoHands! said:


> Gee whiz, the Black Ice sure is a swell bow!
> 
> Do you have any info on Reese's new giant peanut butter filled Easter Bunny? Thanks.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 23, 2008)

bowtechben said:


> here is what the city law says: what do you think. especially the part that says "except within ones own dwelling"
> 
> 
> 9.66.030	Throwing and shooting—Prohibited acts—Nonapplicability.
> ...


This thread is un-hooked. You know that it is against the law in your town. The law was made to protect your neighbors and you from them suing you. Eventually you will miss and fence or not once that arrow leaves your property ANYTHING could happen. Manslaughter could be another charge you would face along with the violation in question. You can not guarantee that it is impossible also since it is an ordnance in your opinion it can be broken by you. That logic condones any violation of your choice even anarchy as long as you are the anarchist. Maybe your neighbors don't understand the true power of a compound bow but you do and no member here should support your endeavor.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont know. when the dnr came to my house(long story) they said i was allowed to shoot at targets, just not live animals. i was violating the safety zone shooting at squirrels. but he said i was allowed to shoot at targets.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

In my case I checked with the neighbors first, then went three houses down and across the street and talked with the city marshall. He told me to make sure it's ok with the neighbors. I'd already done that so I was good.

That said - I have a small field (well, big enough to be planted with corn or soybeans and have a combine come in and harvest) behind my property. The neighbors on my east come out and watch every now and then.


----------



## ozarkshunter (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok even if it was ok with your neighbors and the officer you talked to said if it was ok with the neighbors you might get away with it. But remember this every officer is different. One might let you go but another might string you up. Knowing that it is against the law, and that if something happened,and dont think nothing will because it can, stop and think is it worth it?


----------



## kdbass (Jun 28, 2006)

:frusty:
The way I read it, I'd move! You can't do anything outside the walls of your house in that town!


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

hunttim said:


> any info on bow tech black ice thanks


Speaking of breaking the law.....isn't this thread stealing????

:wink:


----------



## Bob58 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like it's time to move! We can shoot guns in town here! If the law says no I sure wouldn't get caught. 

Bob


----------



## scdw43 (Jan 13, 2008)

Move


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

MN-FJ-Cruiser said:


> Who told you a bow is considered a firearm? That's not correct as far as I know. This subject has been discussed with my other fellow MN DNR certified firearms safety instructors and from what I have ever known (or heard). A convicted felon can even buy a bow. Because it's not considered a firearm, and it does not require proof of age or a background check. You don't need to register a bow like you do a firearm either.


I agree with you that the language seems bizarre, but it happens to be quite true here in New Jersey -- and probably elsewhere. A bow is not considered a "firearm" where purchase and possession are concerned but it is when "discharged" within certain restricted areas because of the hazard potential. 

I believe much of the controversy in this thread arises from the difference in the administrative codes of different communities. And while it's true that most police officers are inclined to ignore a backyard bow shooter, others are not. And in a situation where a complaint is made the responding police will not exercise discretion but will enforce the applicable law. They have no choice.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Dren1276 said:


> Your property, You bought it and work for it and pay taxes on it. I say do it.


What about when the projectile you launch travels beyond your property line and onto the property of another, or onto Common property, and causes damage or injury? 

You are allowed to freely swing your arms around if you are so inclined. But if you do so in a crowded place and your swinging arm makes contact with someone else's head you either are guilty of assault or are liable for accidental injury.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

rookie shootr said:


> Here it is the same as fireing a gun Felony offence and jail if you are caught


 Where abouts are you in CO? Seems rather stiff to me. Out getting ready for hunting season, now a felon and can't even own any firearms.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

rookie shootr said:


> Here it is the same as fireing a gun Felony offence and jail if you are caught


You must live too close to the republic of Boulder. :sad:

My city laws only say no to firearms, but I would imagine if a neighbor complained, the sherrif would have a visit with me. So I am carefull and don't shoot if there are people around and I have a large, safe back stop(garage) and 7' cedar fence around the yard.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

So a student could fire a bow in his or her backyard if it was a school project.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

This is a gray area here in Massachusetts -- the regs say "no hunting or discharge of firearm within 500 feet of an occupied dwelling without permission from the occupant of that dwelling" or someting like that.

The hunting part sounds pretty clear from that definition --but when I called Fish and Game to ask, I got two different answers -- one warden told me it was OK to archery hunt closer than that because a bow is not considered a firearm; a different warden told me the 500 foot rule applies because you are hunting regardless of the firearm. So I stick with the 500 foot rule for hunting.

Now regarding target shooting with a bow -- since it is not considered a firearm, I'm not sure what the rule is . . . my range has a huge hill of woods behind it and is 100% safe; however when I shoot I have my back to a neighbors house which is about 300 feet away. I guess the rule here is -- as long as the neighbor doesn't complain, it's OK.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

bbaumer said:


> I agree.
> 
> I lived in town for exactly 4 years (college) out of my nearly 38 years on this planet and hated every minute of it. I didn't enjoy college much because of it (well, that and it was tough). Just too many people, too many cars, too much noise and too many BS rules like not being able to shoot your bow on your own property.


I was born and raised in Brooklyn, which was a pretty nice place to live through the 1950s, after which the entire City of New York went downhill fast and became unbearably over-crowded. 

I moved to Central New Jersey as soon as I retired (in 1980). It was peaceful and quiet here then but now is becoming over-developed and over-crowded, too. Were it not for my married kids, all of whom live either in New Jersey or New York, I would pack up and move out West and buy a double-wide in some desolate place -- just to be away from the crowds and the unbearable traffic. (I empathize with hermits!) 

So I wonder if you rural folks realize how much we city "slickers" envy your relative psychological comfort and freedom of movement. Don't ever take it for granted because the world is becoming more crowded every day. I can remember when there actually were little farms on the edges of Brooklyn, where there now are sidewalks and parkways.


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

MikeK said:


> I was born and raised in Brooklyn, which was a pretty nice place to live through the 1950s, after which the entire City of New York went downhill fast and became unbearably over-crowded.
> 
> I moved to Central New Jersey as soon as I retired (in 1980). It was peaceful and quiet here then but now is becoming over-developed and over-crowded, too. Were it not for my married kids, all of whom live either in New Jersey or New York, I would pack up and move out West and buy a double-wide in some desolate place -- just to be away from the crowds and the unbearable traffic. (I empathize with hermits!)
> 
> So I wonder if you rural folks realize how much we city "slickers" envy your relative psychological comfort and freedom of movement. Don't ever take it for granted because the world is becoming more crowded every day. I can remember when there actually were little farms on the edges of Brooklyn, where there now are sidewalks and parkways.


Yeah, I sometime feel a little jealous of the folks who live out west and can hunt several species of big game and have millions of sparsely populated acres to roam (at least that is how I envision it, never been out west myself) but then I think I'm pretty darn lucky to have 13 acres of my own with permission to hunt the other 70 or so wooded acres my property adjoins. I walk out the back door and head about 300 yards or so to my stand. That is nice. I can also shoot whatever the heck I want, bow, rifle, large bore handgun, muzzleloader, shotgun in my back yard without bothering any townies or neighbors 'cause they do the same thing.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

MikeK said:


> I was born and raised in Brooklyn, which was a pretty nice place to live through the 1950s, after which the entire City of New York went downhill fast and became unbearably over-crowded.
> 
> I moved to Central New Jersey as soon as I retired (in 1980). It was peaceful and quiet here then but now is becoming over-developed and over-crowded, too. Were it not for my married kids, all of whom live either in New Jersey or New York, I would pack up and move out West and buy a double-wide in some desolate place -- just to be away from the crowds and the unbearable traffic. (I empathize with hermits!)
> 
> So I wonder if you rural folks realize how much we city "slickers" envy your relative psychological comfort and freedom of movement. Don't ever take it for granted because the world is becoming more crowded every day. I can remember when there actually were little farms on the edges of Brooklyn, where there now are sidewalks and parkways.



I have had enough of a taste of the "big city" to know I want no part of it. :wink:

I know I could make 3-6 times as much money, doing exactly what I am doing now, in the heavier populated areas, but I like the room and the solitude here. 

The Elk, deer , bears, antelope , trout and majestic mountains with their emerald lakes are my bonus on my Paycheck.


----------



## GainesvilleJeff (Apr 1, 2008)

hunttim said:


> any info on bow tech black ice thanks




after clicking the quote button, I started thinking..."great, here I go just begging to get banned from yet another forum"...but, I shall keep my mouth shut for once.

About backyard shooting. I would suggest shooting OUT of your house through an open door or BIG window. Set your targets up in a backyard shed/ enclosure contraption. That way, the only thing your neighbors will do is wonder why you keep walking back and forth to the shed and house. I do that with my bb guns and paintball guns.


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

My neighbor is a local police officer and he watches me shoot all the time. I do shoot twords my shed and large privacy fence on 2/3ds of my yard. I know its against local law to shoot in the city but in 9 years no ones complained. :zip:


----------

